
Half of All Plastic That Has Ever Existed Was Made in the Past 13 Years - jonathansizz
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/07/plastic-age/533955/?&amp;single_page=true
======
leodelang
They are going to harm the ecology of seas

